# Green Fire Babaulti



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I love that green one. That is gorgeous.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Omg where can I get some of those?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! They remind me of Praying Mantids!


----------



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

so jelly!!! any chance you'll have some for sale some time?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Almost looks photoshopped.

Never seen a Babaulti with a carapace that thick.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

oops sorry to confuse you
not my picture
i will find where it came from, give me a minute


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks amost neo ish instead of babaulti.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If only they stayed one color all the time haha. I bet you as soon as that female(?) is done mating it'll turn like ugly green @[email protected]


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone tell Nick so he can get them =p


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like a painted fire red but green... But I agree that it looks like a neo


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful B. I think this is the difference between neon green and dark green sp.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

If this exists, joon will find it


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

joon said:


> a perfect looking shrimp


teenage mutant ninja... Shrimp!


----------

